# Continuous lighting Softbox vs Speedlight Softbox shooting?



## fino

Continuous lighting softbox vs speedlight softbox shooting? what's best? (sorry if this is such a noob question). I've been looking at this video and it's something that interests me as well as fits my budget. 



  I'm looking to buying a big softbox and using my SB-700 flash or getting a softbox that delivers continuous lighting like shown in that youtube video I linked. What do you recommend I do as a beginner? I also got a set of reflectors to bounce the light since I don't have a fill light. Hope I don't sound like a noob;/

Also, please recommend me a softbox to get, I'm not sure what to use. I think a bigger one would be good (like in the video). This is the one I've been looking at: Amazon.com: CowboyStudio Photo / Video 24in Large Speedlite Flash Softbox with L-Bracket, Shoe Mount and Carry Case: Camera & Photo

In the video he also used a hair light, can anyone direct me to a good hair light that wont break the bank? I'm a beginner so something flimsy wouldn't really bother me since It will be used to learn.


Thank you for your help.


----------



## tirediron

Continuous lighting usually does NOT work well for people.  The speedlight softbox will do some nice things, but it's small; that size will basically limit you to headshots.  I would also suggest spending a little extra and getting a better quality SB such as Lastolite's Ezybox while they look similar, there's a vast quality difference.


----------



## Buckster

tirediron said:


> I would also suggest spending a little extra and getting a better quality SB such as Lastolite's Ezybox while they look similar, there's a vast quality difference.


Obviously, you must have tried both and made the actual physical comparison, in order to qualify such a factual statement of knowledge.

Having done that comparison yourself, could you tell us EXACTLY what those "vast quality differences" are that you found?  Some might find it worth saving themselves the $130 difference, while others will understand why it's worth spending that extra $130, once you explain it from your hands-on testing of the two.


----------



## tirediron

Buckster said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would also suggest spending a little extra and getting a better quality SB such as Lastolite's Ezybox while they look similar, there's a vast quality difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you must have tried both and made the actual physical comparison, in order to qualify such a factual statement of knowledge.
> 
> Having done that comparison yourself, could you tell us EXACTLY what those "vast quality differences" are that you found? Some might find it worth saving themselves the $130 difference, while others will understand why it's worth spending that extra $130, once you explain it from your hands-on testing of the two.
Click to expand...

*Pauses to wipe dripping sarcasm off of post above*

As a matter of fact Buckster old chum, for once I'm sure you'll be pleased to know I can speak with 100% hands-on experience in the matter. I have a LOT of Lastolite products, including the Ezybox in question. At a lighting workshop my camera club held a while back another member brought in his CS version. I was curious to see how it compared. What I noticed was: The speedlight backet appeared to be made of a much cheaper and more brittle plastic giving the impression that it would snap very easily if mishandled (think of plastic model kits from the 70s). The speedlight bracket was also a very loose fit in the back of the soft-box requiring very careful handling and much use of the "Stay!" command to prevent it from sagging (and on one occasion dropping off the bracket entirely). The sides and diffusion fabric felt rather more "crinkly" and it produced a fairly noticable hotspot in use. As well, despite the fact that his unit was less than a year old and hadn't been used much, seams and joints were already starting to separate. My Ezyboxes have done a LOT of work, inside, outside, and in weather that was definitely less then clement, have fallen over (I gotta buy more sandbags!) and are still as tight and strong as the day I got it. Just sayin....


----------



## Buckster

tirediron said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would also suggest spending a little extra and getting a better quality SB such as Lastolite's Ezybox while they look similar, there's a vast quality difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you must have tried both and made the actual physical comparison, in order to qualify such a factual statement of knowledge.
> 
> Having done that comparison yourself, could you tell us EXACTLY what those "vast quality differences" are that you found? Some might find it worth saving themselves the $130 difference, while others will understand why it's worth spending that extra $130, once you explain it from your hands-on testing of the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Pauses to wipe dripping sarcasm off of post above*
> 
> As a matter of fact Buckster old chum, for once I'm sure you'll be pleased to know I can speak with 100% hands-on experience in the matter. I have a LOT of Lastolite products, including the Ezybox in question. At a lighting workshop my camera club held a while back another member brought in his CS version. I was curious to see how it compared. What I noticed was: The speedlight backet appeared to be made of a much cheaper and more brittle plastic giving the impression that it would snap very easily if mishandled (think of plastic model kits from the 70s). The speedlight bracket was also a very loose fit in the back of the soft-box requiring very careful handling and much use of the "Stay!" command to prevent it from sagging (and on one occasion dropping off the bracket entirely). The sides and diffusion fabric felt rather more "crinkly" and it produced a fairly noticable hotspot in use. As well, despite the fact that his unit was less than a year old and hadn't been used much, seams and joints were already starting to separate. My Ezyboxes have done a LOT of work, inside, outside, and in weather that was definitely less then clement, have fallen over (I gotta buy more sandbags!) and are still as tight and strong as the day I got it. Just sayin....
Click to expand...

I'm really VERY PLEASED to read this first-hand account from you!  There's NOTHING like true, hands-on experience to draw from, and I really seriously appreciate it!!  Thank you!!


----------



## daggah

I've got a couple of these on the way to try:

Amazon.com: PBL 43 inch Photo Softbox Umbrella Reflective Steve Kaeser Photographic Lighting: Camera & Photo

"Brolly boxes" as they're called have some of the advantages of octaboxes or other round softboxes, except they don't control light spill as well.  I look forward to comparing them to the shoot-through umbrellas I've been using!


----------



## Mike_E

$60 off

Westcott Recessed Mega JS Apollo (50 x 50") 2348 B&H Photo


----------



## fino

Mike_E said:


> $60 off
> 
> Westcott Recessed Mega JS Apollo (50 x 50") 2348 B&H Photo



one Speedlite&#65279; is not going output much light from the 50", would it?


----------



## daggah

Time To Dispel The Myth About Speedlights and Softboxes « The Lighting Academy

Speedlights are capable of lighting up softboxes.


----------

